# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Μπλοκαρει το ρουτερ οταν συνδέεται το ESP8266

## BloodDonor89

Καλημερα...εχω δυο esp8266, το ενα ειναι η εκδοση 201 και το αλλο εκδοση 01. Το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω εχει να κανει με το ρουτερ, οταν συνδεονται το ρουτερ δειχνει σαν μπουκωνει, δεν μπορω να μπω στο interface του router, το τηλεφωνω δεν λειτουργει (εχω voip τηλεφωνια) και η τηλεοραση δεν δουλευει. 

Το ιδιο προβλημα το εχω και με τα δυο modules.

Το royter που εχω ειναι το netfaster iad2

----------


## gsmaster

Άλλαξε ρουτερ. Δες κι εδώ: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...ight=netfaster

----------

